# How did you meet your spouse?



## abo (4 Apr 2009)

Meh. It looks like I am going to be cutting a blooming relationship at its roots when I leave for training. I plan to keep in touch but it will be just as friends.  

Got me thinking. How did you gentlemen/ladies (who have been here & done this) meet your spouse/significant other?


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Apr 2009)

A vicious twist of cruel fate.  I must have been Joseph Stalin in a former life, and she was karma's payback.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Apr 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> A vicious twist of cruel fate.  I must have been Joseph Stalin in a former life, and she was karma's payback.



You and me both......


----------



## Towards_the_gap (4 Apr 2009)

I met my beloved-mother-of-my-awesome-son in a nightclub in Cambridge, England, on a night out to my celebrate my birthday. A week later I was away to Cornwall on a construction task, and a couple of weeks later I was off to the Falklands on another task.

Funnily enough we didn't ''hook back up'' until I was in afghanistan a year later and randomly received a text message from her asking what I was up to.


How's that for romantic???


----------



## manhole (4 Apr 2009)

high school.......we have now been married 44 years!


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Apr 2009)

At breakfast in the officers' mess in Fort Henry. She was a DND teacher and I had just been posted to HQ 4 CIBG.


----------



## BradCon (4 Apr 2009)

Planting Trees ins Williams Lake at the Cheif Willy Yum camp ground

While she dated someone else that season and denied my advances  that season  (a display of loyalty!). She moved to Vancouver later that yearand we began to see each other socially.  Some monthes later we were an item.

We planted together the next yer and managed to be happy  in those horrid conditions, so we got married the following August.  We now have an eight month old daughter and are nearing our 4th year of marriage.

I BMQ in 9 days, and we look forward to our life as a military family.


----------



## Hawk (4 Apr 2009)

At East End community center in Brandon, MB when I was 17. We were steadies (how's that for old!!) till I joined the Navy at 18, wrote for awhile, dated some when I was home on leave, and went our separate ways. 17 years later, we re-encountered each other. By that time I had a 2 year old son. 

We married, and were together for the next 25 years, till Feb 9 of this year, when the love of my life passed away. G and I had a good life together, he raised my son as his own, and left us both with many fond memories.


Hawk


----------



## updatelee (4 Apr 2009)

Of all places a bowling alley. I've gone bowling maybe 5 times in my life and her the same, but she was so impressed with my amazing bowling skills (she denies I have such skills) that she came over to my lane and we played till the place closed down. Went out for coffee afterwards and the rest is history. Been married 9 years in june and have two kids


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2009)

Two days after I got to Petawawa in Feb '06, we met at Sassy's.  Married 13 years in June and still counting!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Apr 2009)

In Pet while on my military French course back in 85, .....She had moved down from Quebec City to help her Sister who's Husband went to Cypress and then she found out she could take an English course for free.

I didn't speak a word of French, she didn't speak any English, but that little phrase book I bought got a good workout until we could.

[and thanks to my French teacher for writing the "ask-out" note for me]


----------



## Lil_T (4 Apr 2009)

Met him online June '04.  I was in the process of moving to Halifax, so we would hang out during my trips down for job interviews/ apartment hunting.  Once I moved down we were inseperable (aside from the deployments and work up training).  Married 3 years this August.


----------



## lovinmysapper (4 Apr 2009)

He walked into my life at 5 yrs ago he was scheduled to meet my partner(work) and discuss his equipment problems (Police) however when he walked through the door my breath was taken from me, sounds Corney but I was positive I knew him. After introducing myself to him he also thought he knew me! 6 months later he told me he was in love with and it had happened at the moment he shook my hand! This also had happened to me. He is my best Friend, my hero and my soulmate! Never have I been in love before and I was married before, but not in love. Now I am in love and I believe in love at first sight!! I do believe in soulmates. We found each other and we are totally happy! sounds Corney but true! :nod:
Now I just need him home safely from the sandbox


----------



## mariomike (4 Apr 2009)

abo said:
			
		

> Meh. It looks like I am going to be cutting a blooming relationship at its roots when I leave for training. I plan to keep in touch but it will be just as friends.



You should make a happy face. Did you ever hear the expression, "I love a man in uniform."?  I think, they sort of trust you more.   >
The bars have changed. Out on airport strip, up the elevator to the bar, you could see the city and watch the planes coming in. Sports bars seem to have taken over.  :'(
I took dancing lessons. Social. Just enough to get by. The Old Mill is close to home. There's lots nice dance places.

Modified for Kat Stevens:
1) The airport "strip" is a cluster of hotels on Dixon Road near the airport. Simply called "the strip". The Skyline Hotel may not look like much today, but it had a penthouse bar with floor to ceiling windows with a fantastic view. 
2) "The Old Mill" has always been a popular "dine and dance" place.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Apr 2009)

Ummmm... what?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Apr 2009)

I met the lovely woman I call my wife at Spadina Subway Station when we were both 17. We were set up by a mutual friend and started talking online. We decided to meet up and hang out. By the end of the night I had charmed her into a kiss and haven't looked back . There were ups and downs of course, and the military doesn't help at times, but we've made it and we're still together.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (4 Apr 2009)

At a bar in the Carribean. She bought me a beer and I was hooked. It helped that she's friggin hot. Lived 20 min from me back here at home.


----------



## fire_guy686 (4 Apr 2009)

Met through friends at a little get together and we went from there.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Apr 2009)

Mail order bride. Fedex delivered her to my next door neighbour and he wasn't home to sign for her, so I did and figured what the hell I'd keep her. 8)


----------



## R933ex (5 Apr 2009)

A buddy of mine invited me to watch the 1993 Grey cup. Soon (after a few cokes) he realized that neither one of us should drive, so he called up a girl he was going to school with. She showed up 20 minutes later, and as we were waiting for David to fail at picking up one of the bartenders, I found out that her dad was a dentist and I had a need for cheap dental care and low and behold almost 16 years later we are still together no regrets..


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 Apr 2009)

R933ex said:
			
		

> I found out that her dad was a dentist and I had a need for cheap dental care


Ahhhhh...the real question is....do you have nice teeth? ;D


----------



## R933ex (5 Apr 2009)

Welllll I only really took him up on his services once.. At that point he wanted to try a root canal on me....without an anesthetic so the short answer is not really.


----------



## JBoyd (5 Apr 2009)

R933ex said:
			
		

> Welllll I only really took him up on his services once.. At that point he wanted to try a root canal on me....without an anesthetic so the short answer is not really.



I think that is more of an indication that you are involved with his daughter.. not necessarily that you have bad teeth


----------



## R933ex (5 Apr 2009)

Now would you go to a dentist after a comment like that!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Apr 2009)

Alright...this is a twisted story, but it happened. 
Somewhere around October, 2000, I met my wife-to-be in a "strip club"...(wait for it)...
No, she wasn't stripping.  There used to (or may still be), a place in Calgary called "The Westgate".

*IF ANYBODY IN CALGARY REMEMBERS THIS PLACE, OR KNOWS WHAT THE NAME OF IT WAS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW*.....neither of us can remember... :-[

Anyways, the general layout was,  a naked dancing lady place on one end, a naked dancing guy place on the other, and a techno bar in the middle, ( a recipe for disaster if I've ever heard one.)

I was hanging out with some buddies, enjoying _what I recall _ as being some absolutely scintillating conversation about finance, the state of the world...etc....when I saw a dude even uglier than I am really, really crowding this poor girl. She looked terrified.

So, I saunter up all 6' 4", 270lbs of man-meat which I possess, puffed out my moobs as proudly as I could, and told this guy, "thanks for watching out for my girl when I was in the can, you can go now." He actually walked away......

And after about a year and a half of courtin', I married that woman. 

We have a beautiful daughter, (as per the avatar), a great life, and have actually lived happily ever after. 

Moral....If you're really drunk, you can pretend you're cavalier in real life.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Apr 2009)

It was named Dewey Stevens' at one point in it's long, sordid life.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Apr 2009)

Dew-ey frick-in' Stevens...that's right!

Ooop....Flashback triggered....brace for incoming involuntary shudders.....

Thanks KS. (I think)

Any relation?  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Apr 2009)

only related by blood alcohol level


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (8 Apr 2009)

i met my  wife in a chatroom on the net, we chatted for  over a year and met just after my  30th birthday  Dec 1999. I was hooked and  on the plane back from Iowa I decided I would marry  that  girl. I moved to Iowa to be with her Jan 2000. We were married that  April, and it was good for a little while then it blew up with her chasing me in the house with a kitchen knife. We patched things up and then her family  imploded into a red neck crisis over money, family  funeral, and run away parents on her side. We were divorced August 2004, and now she is the problem of some former US army  Medic, I wish him the best  of luck with her and her crazy  family.  It would make a great  Jerry Springer show but that  would mean I would have to meet them again and I am sure  that  would not be a good time.
Internet relationships can be good this one was not lol

True story about the knife,  I did not have her supper ready when she got home from work.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Two days after I got to Petawawa in Feb '06, we met at Sassy's.  Married 13 years in June and still counting!



Met in Petawawa in '06, married 13 years?  Where do you hide the time machine?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Apr 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Met in Petawawa in '06, married 13 years?  Where do you hide the time machine?



All women have that,.......just ask their age.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Met in Petawawa in '06, married 13 years?  Where do you hide the time machine?



Oops, that should read '96, but I can't edit it now.  :-[



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> All women have that,.......just ask their age.



C'mon, Bruce, you've met me.  Do you think I have to lie about my age?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2009)

I met her back in high school, but it wasn't until last spring that we "bumped into each other" again on Facebook that we started to get to know each other...one thing lead to another...now we call Fall River NS home and life has never been better!  I had to go thru ALOT of evil step-sisters (the last one was the worse!!!!!!!) but I finally found the one the glass slipper fits... 

Sunset wedding this June on the beach back home...


----------



## SprCForr (19 Jul 2009)

Laid out in the shacks with the flu one Feb Friday night and Skolly's begging for a ride into Coquitlam finally penetrated. Little did I realize that his girlfriend was a notorious matchmaker.

I must have made a better impression than I realized. The hacking, snot and sweating didn't drive her away and it's been 25 now.

Come to think of it, substitute snoring for hacking and farting for sweating and not much has changed...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jul 2009)

Ballroom dancing, advice for young guys, learn to dance and don't mean that crap that passes for dancing nowdays, learn Salsa, Cha-cha, Rumba, jive, meringue, two step, waltz and the tango. Girls love guys who can dance and lead, if I could go back in time to when I was 16 I would tell myself "learn to dance" It improves your access to the fairer sex by multitudes.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jul 2009)

She was my flight instructor back when I waswas taking my civy licenses.    

She now flies for a company contracted by UN in Congo and Sudan. People at work joke she'll see more combat than I'll ever see!


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Jul 2009)

Met wife No1 at The Nag's Head (pub) in Balmain, Sydney.  Note the word nag! Its forever haunted me for almsot 20 bloody years.

Met No2 at The Crows Nest Hotel, near the Stoned Crow in Crows Nest, North Sydney.

Both are long gone now, but I am haunted with a $250k mortage, and lessons learned, ha!

I guess I should stay away from pubs, or if not, keep it a blokes night out, and go home alone.

I have come to realise the more I date, the more I love my two Siamese cats. That being said my current GF was not met in a pub, and she does not even drink, so maybe this time there can be a future, ha!  

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## FastEddy (20 Jul 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Met wife No1 at The Nag's Head (pub) in Balmain, Sydney.  Note the word nag! Its forever haunted me for almsot 20 bloody years.
> 
> Met No2 at The Crows Nest Hotel, near the Stoned Crow in Crows Nest, North Sydney.
> 
> ...




Wes, you never cease to amaze me.

For me, No.1, while serving in Germany and while on Leave in Holland at Zanvort at a North Sea Resort, I met the Daughter of the Second Largest Construction Engineer Firms in the Netherlands. Well a NCO in the Army was not quite up to standards for his Daughter so I chucked 10 years out the window and went to live under his sponsorship in Holland, (I was a Fish out of water) Tried for two years in London next, but life was going no where, even though everything was paid.I guess they were glad to see the back of me. Sailed back to Canada.

Met No. 2 while laying in bed at Mtl. Gen. Hospital with Pneumonia from Traffic Duty in the Rain.

Still with her, its been no easy life for her being married to a Ex. MP and MP Custodian and a Cop for over 40 years. She still taking care of me in Retirement. (God knows why) :

Good luck with Nr.3.

Cheers


----------



## helpup (20 Jul 2009)

I met mine on the computer, I use to belong to lavalife and had for a couple of years ( mostly it was a great way for dating, as I tended to avoid the Pet scene as I got older) Anyhow she sent me a smile I replied and before the summer was over I was posted to Ottawa living with her.  A year later we were married.  Two years later a daughter a grand 5 months old.  

On the plus side she outranks me, I lived a long life not commited and dont regret it as I found the one I was suppose to be with.


----------



## xo31@711ret (23 Jul 2009)

I was just posted to CFB Chatham early 1990 and was at the jnr ranks mess my first night there. Meet a couple of guys there who were in my new unit. We got sh*t-faced. The wife was bar teending. What she saw in me I'll never know. 

We'll be celebrating 18 years this august....  ;D


----------



## helpup (23 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Two days after I got to Petawawa in Feb '06, we met at Sassy's.  Married 13 years in June and still counting!



Umm Moe, I hope you meant 96, as That would make a lot of years of the Warehouse that I dont recall every happening yet


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Jul 2009)

Just got a question for those meeting their spouses at work, whatever happened to that saying "don't crap where you eat" or something along those lines?

Personally...it's not for me, even during my 15yrs on civvie street, refused to hook up with anyone from work. I have seen situations turn sour for folks when things went belly up


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I met her back in high school, but it wasn't until last spring that we "bumped into each other" again on Facebook that we started to get to know each other...one thing lead to another...now we call Fall River NS home and life has never been better!  I had to go thru ALOT of evil step-sisters (the last one was the worse!!!!!!!) but I finally found the one the glass slipper fits...
> 
> Sunset wedding this June on the beach back home...



A facebook wedding....how sweet. You two should get facebook to cover some of your cost by being the poster couple for them, just a thought


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Just got a question for those meeting their spouses at work, whatever happened to that saying "don't crap where you eat" or something along those lines?
> 
> Personally...it's not for me, even during my 15yrs on civvie street, refused to hook up with anyone from work. I have seen situations turn sour for folks when things went belly up



You are, generally, correct.  

However - consider that for most folks (CF and civilian alike), work is where the majority of social interaction (aside from family interaction) takes place.  It would follow, then, that work is where many relationships start.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> Umm Moe, I hope you meant 96, as That would make a lot of years of the Warehouse that I dont recall every happening yet



Yes, and you'll see I corrected it in reply #31.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oops, that should read '96, but I can't edit it now.  :-[


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> A facebook wedding....how sweet.



I hope that wasn't sarcastic?



> You two should get facebook to cover some of your cost by being the poster couple for them, just a thought



Again...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Just got a question for those meeting their spouses at work, whatever happened to that saying "don't crap where you eat" or something along those lines?
> 
> Personally...it's not for me, even during my 15yrs on civvie street, refused to hook up with anyone from work. I have seen situations turn sour for folks when things went belly up



In the CCG we to say; "Don't fish from the company pier"  :nod:


----------



## helpup (24 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Just got a question for those meeting their spouses at work, whatever happened to that saying "don't crap where you eat" or something along those lines?
> 
> Personally...it's not for me, even during my 15yrs on civvie street, refused to hook up with anyone from work. I have seen situations turn sour for folks when things went belly up



The army is a big office to work out of, and there are alot more women in then before ( not that it should matter).  However I have had a personal rule, you dont f*ck the people you work with figuratively or literally.  However you can narrow that down to your Chain of Command or peers.  Inf Bn's have medics, Clerks, maintainers in them that effectively should be outside of your chain of command.  ( I still dont recommend it though as if the relationship doesnt work it can lead to bad things not to mention rhumours or being taken serious if you are at all permiscuous)  However they can have and do work..
As you move up the chain of command though you are effectively limiting your social dating pool  ( or should ) an A MWO CWO or even a lowley WO could have a conflict of interest if they are part of the chain of command.  Unfortunately there are examples out there that I AM NOT GOING INTO of this.  There are specific DAOD's that are there to deal with those situations.  

We are all adults here and although I may not agree with the no frat rule it is a rule on deployment and I will uphold it.


----------



## dangerboy (24 Jul 2009)

In case anyone is interested the DAOD is 5019-1, Personal Relationships and Fraternization. I just taught that exciting lesson yesterday to my course.

Edited due to me being all thumbs, thanks Eye in the Sky


----------



## helpup (24 Jul 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> In case anyone is interested the DAOD is 5019-1, Personal Relationships and Fraternization. I just taught that exciting lesson yesterday to my course.
> 
> Edited due to me being all thumbs, thanks Eye in the Sky



Got you beat, I had to deal with an investigation over this in our unit.  also DAOD 7021-1 conflict of interest comes into play and if you look into the bottom of each one you will see that the Public service code ( that we are held to as well ) has a code of ethics on the subject as well. It is a interesting read and one that not many are fully informed of.


----------



## Steve_D (1 Aug 2009)

Met my wife in '88 at a dance at RRMC. She was visiting a friend who was attending and I had just had all 4 wisdom teeth removed the day before. Fortunately, I did not swell up at all; but did play the sympathy card a little bit (turns out chicks dig scars no matter where they are located - jk).  We have been married 19 years now and are so committed that just last week we had wedding bands tattooed on our hands.


----------



## riggermade (1 Aug 2009)

Met my wife in Baghdad in '88..it was halloween and I was s***faced.  I left Iraq in Dec and we met up in Ireland the end of Mar'89 when we got engaged...she came to Canada in May...posted to Edmonton in jul and she went with me and married in Aug...will be 20 years 11 Aug


----------



## CountDC (14 Aug 2009)

My girlfriend and I were having a party at my place. My now D9 was one of her friends invited and decided that same day we would be together.  3 Months later GF was gone, 2 months after that I received a phone call from D9.

Weak stomache alert:

Wonder if it was trying to catch her upchuck with my hands that hooked her?  :-X


----------



## helpup (14 Aug 2009)

LMAO, Women place great stock in that.  As in Oh he must care for me as he was holding my hair as I was throwing up...... or in the hands.......... good story


----------



## the_girlfirend (14 Aug 2009)

Summer job... I was working in a big warehouse full of men.
Towards the end of the summer I decided to invite this nice guy on a date... it was exactly five years ago. And we are now both starting a career in the CF at the same time... many challenges to come  :blotto:


----------



## Long in the tooth (20 Aug 2009)

Met my wife the typical Junior Rank's friday night way.  She was married to a friend of mine.....


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Aug 2009)

Otto Fest said:
			
		

> Met my wife the typical Junior Rank's friday night way.  She was married to a friend of mine.....



Is he still your friend?   >


----------



## ruckmarch (20 Aug 2009)

Otto Fest said:
			
		

> Met my wife the typical Junior Rank's friday night way.  She was married to a friend of mine.....



Bet he teases you that he's been there first?


----------



## BlueJingo (21 Aug 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You should make a happy face. Did you ever hear the expression, "I love a man in uniform."?



Depends on the uniform  >

I have seen a few couples recently break it off with their civi spouses to get involved with co-workers... simply put... more things in common, and they are more understanding on the frequent training and courses....


----------



## gunshy (23 Aug 2009)

> Depends on the uniform  >



It helps but I can't fully agree... it depends on the quality of man in it!


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Aug 2009)

gunshy said:
			
		

> It helps but I can't fully agree... it depends on the quality of man in it!



Yup you nailed that on the head!


----------



## CFR FCS (23 Aug 2009)

She was a PAT working in the unit canteen and the female staff thought we would make a good couple. Had a wonderful long conversation over coffee and afterwards she told her friends she had just met the man she wanted to marry. Slight complication as I was a MCpl instructor at the same school she was student at but different training companies. When I told my CWO I had gotten engaged and told him she was a student we had words (actually he talked I listened). She ended up getting out, her Airforce trade and my Army trade weren't a good match for postings. We have been happily married 25 years.


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Aug 2009)

Awwww....I never heard that story before... it's sweet!

You two are the image of a perfect couple.


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Aug 2009)

My story was posted long ago.  I'll repeat part of it here:



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I joined the Army (regular force) in 1977, at 17 years of age - I was infantry and was sent to Dundurn as, basically, a labourer supporting the Militia Concentration taking place at that place that summer - I imagine this was some "summer tasking" that my Battalion needed to fill.
> 
> ...




Roy


----------



## gunshy (23 Aug 2009)

Well Roy if your still with his daughter, maybe the shining wasn't such a bad thing...


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Aug 2009)

gunshy said:
			
		

> Well Roy if your still with his daughter, maybe the shining wasn't such a bad thing...



Still with her.  We married in 1980 - next year will be our 30th anniversary.  Her Dad became one my best friends and a primary influence in my life.  It tore me up when he passed away - I was in Afghanistan and couldn't make it to his funeral.


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Aug 2009)

Congrats for next year's anniversary...that's a long time to be with someone... Heck it's longer than i've been alive!!  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Aug 2009)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Congrats for next year's anniversary...that's a long time to be with someone... Heck it's longer than i've been alive!!  ;D



If you're _mostly_ having fun, it goes by pretty damned quick.  Hopefully, the next thirty will be just as fun.


----------



## gunshy (23 Aug 2009)

That is awesome yet rare! Good tip as well, that along with marrying your best friend... that friend is hard to find. I thought I met that person in 1991, I couldn't have been (at that time) anymore opposite but he seemed different then all other men, very respectful, intellegent and handsome too boot! Life has continued to have our paths cross but never evolve into anything other then a friendship. Women were always around him because he was a man of uniform but he always seemed genuine so I kept my distance hoping he'd see I had more to offer then what the other's were offering. I have always wished him well and hoped he's found a life of happiness. We connected in 2007 and I had hoped both being single etc. something may come about... but his life had changed and he had joined the Army. We had communicated for a bit but apparently our interest wasn't at the same place and time in our lives? I still think of him often and I don't really know if any time or distance will change that but I hope he remains safe and well, doing what he's doing.  :yellow: Maybe that's why I stumbled onto this website. ???

 :cheers:


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Sep 2009)

gunshy said:
			
		

> I have always wished him well and hoped he's found a life of happiness.



Sometimes that's all you can do Gunshy...


----------



## theoldyoungguy (4 Sep 2009)

My current GF. been together going on a year. Met at a bar. I was drunk, she was drunker. This gave her the impression I was a good singer and dancer >, which I am clearly not . By the third or fourth date rolled around and she realised I could do neither, she was already hooked ;D...


----------



## X Royal (10 Sep 2009)

patriot1112 said:
			
		

> Met at a bar. I was drunk,


Similar story here. Remembrance day 1994. Late evening and a group of us were making the rounds of the local establishments.
She was a waitress that took a liking for me.
I keep teasing her that she picked me up when I was drunk.
Her reply is "your still around".
I reply back that "I just haven't sobered up yet".
_What I could do with all that money I spent on beer over the almost last 15 years._


----------



## gunshy (10 Apr 2010)

> Sometimes that's all you can do Gunshy...



Thanks Jingo...  

Life goes on and continues to do so but there is not a day that goes by that I don't think of him, want him or just hope he'll show up or call unexpectedly. Eventually... I guess my heart will figure it out what my head keeps trying to tell it! lol 

Don't get me wrong I'm in no way desperate! Just pathetically in (love, lust, like?) with an Army man!  >

 :yellow: Gunshy :yellow:


----------

